# Popeye's Spicy Chicken Sandwich Review!



## kleenex (Aug 13, 2019)

*
Finally they release the sandwich nationwide!!!*

At my local Popeye's it was 3.99 for just the sandwich and 7.99 for the combo.

The Combo included one side and a drink, but the amount saved was not much at all.

I tried the Spicy chicken sandwich in a combo with the fries.

The sandwich came in a Wrapper with another more substantial wrapper to keep it warm.

The Spicy version includes a kick of heat from a spicy mayo sauce.

This was worth the 3.99 for sure....

The Mayo was certainly tasty.

The chicken was certainly one big piece of chicken that was moist and juicy.

We had a light to medium amount of heat going here.  Did have a light after burn for a couple of minutes after finally eating it.

I did do one nose blow at the end of it.

A big thumbs up and a MUST TRY item for sure even in the plain version


----------



## caseydog (Aug 13, 2019)

I like the spicy chicken po-boy better, and always go with red beans and rice for the side. 

CD


----------



## kleenex (Aug 14, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I like the spicy chicken po-boy better, and always go with red beans and rice for the side.
> 
> CD



Well then you are going to nuts for this item in the spicy version


----------



## kleenex (Aug 26, 2019)

*ONTO the Plain version review...*

Since the Spicy one was such an amazing sandwich I just had to try the plain one.

I was out to another Popeye's location and had the plain one.   Still was 3.99 which was amazing.

This one took a few minutes for it come out.

This one was also a solid sandwich.

the plain mayo on this sandwich was just so boring compared to the spicy mayo.

The spicy mayo took an already great sandwich and took it to a whole new level.

I will still give this one a big thumbs up, BUTTTT that spicy mayo though was the mega difference.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 26, 2019)

*ONTO the Plain version review...*

Since the Spicy one was such an amazing sandwich I just had to try the plain one.

I was out to another Popeye's location and had the plain one.   Still was 3.99 which was amazing.

This one took a few minutes for it come out.

This one was also a solid sandwich.

the plain mayo on this sandwich was just so boring compared to the spicy mayo.

The spicy mayo took an already great sandwich and took it to a whole new level.

I will still give this one a big thumbs up, BUTTTT that spicy mayo though was the mega difference.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 28, 2019)

November 3rd folks!!!    The legendary sandwich is coming back...


https://mashable.com/article/popeyes-chicken-sandwich-back-chick-fil-a-shade/


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Nov 4, 2019)

A good number of Popeye's outlets have recently been opened in Canada - 3 of them here in Vancouver, but their legendary chicken sandwich has not yet been put on the menu in their Canadian stores - reason, the company says, is because they are still firming up all their suppliers in the Provinces, ingredients, and procedures, to ensure the product they put out is fully up to the standards they want to have in place.


I'm looking forward to the sandwich being available here in all of its versions.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2019)

It doesn't look like there are any Popeye's in Quebec yet. According to their search funtion, the closest one is close to 130 km away, in the outskirts of Ottawa.


----------

